# "Snub-Nose" Flechette Tutorial



## M.J

I'm going to show you how I make the "snub-nose" version of the flechettes that are my favorite ammo right now. If you want to make the sharp pointy ones you're going to have to figure it out for yourself but the process is very similar. As Dayhiker pointed out here, this style of dart flies true, hits hard and is no more dangerous than any other round ammo and less dangerous (to the shooter) than rocks.

Here's what you'll need to make these:









A 2.5 " long #10-24 machine screw (that's how they're labeled at the hardware store), a corresponding #10-24 wing nut, some super glue, a short length of scrap Chinese tube and a 20" length of paracord. Also a screwdriver and a pair of needenose or snap ring pliers.

Step one: Thread the wing nut on to the screw as shown. I like to add a dab of super glue near the bottom before I spin it all the way down. Torque it tight with a screwdriver while holding the wings.









Step two: Remove the nylon strands from the paracord. The sheath will form the fletchings of the dart and the strands will be used to "whip" them on. Cut the strands in half so you have two 10" lengths. Cut two 2.5" lengths off of the end of the sheath.









Step three: Put a small dab of glue about .75" from the end of the screw, quickly wrap the nylon strand around it twice.

















Step three: Position the two pieces of the sheath opposite each other on the screw and wrap the strand around them working from bottom to top and then back down. Apply a little glue to both sides and allow to dry for a second.









Step four: Cut two .75" pieces of Chinese tube. I like 1842 but 1745 or 2040 works, too. I don't recommend small diameter dipped latex tube for this because the walls are too thin and they pull off with use. Put the first piece on your pliers and open it up to slide on over the nylon whipping. Cut a second piece and put it over the bottom of the first. I suppose this step is optional but it makes these a whole lot easier to shoot and easier on the fingers.









Step five: Use a small tool, a nail, a pencil or whatever to unbraid the sheathing. Twist them around until they fluff out behind the dart.

















To shoot: Hook the "nocks" on to the paracord of the bands you learned to make here. Notice how loosely they fit, they don't lock in at all.









Hold the dart as such, draw to anchor and release. They're heavy, these less so than the others I've made, so aim a little high.









Let me know how it works for you :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J

Forgot to mention: You can use screws up to 3.5" long if you can find them.

Total cost per dart is about 20 cents apiece.

Also: If you stray from these instructions then it will work differently. If you shoot yourself, your dog, your life partner or your neighbor's window you can feel free to blame yourself and not me


----------



## parnell

M.J. excellent timing for this post. Last night I just started looking into making myself some blunt flechettes.

I have a 1/4 x 4" and a 1/4 x 5" carriage bolt. Do you think these will be to heavy? I will have to pick up some #10 machine screws too.

Thanks for your knowledge and experience you have posted on the subject.


----------



## M.J

I've used both of those sizes and, yeah, they're really heavy. You can still do it but you'll need very powerful bands and they'll still fly pretty slow.
They hit a ton, though!


----------



## parnell

Thanks.

I guess I will need to start experimenting. I am glad that Thanksgiving is this week. That should give me a little time to experiment.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Dayhiker

Great post, MJ! Well done. :headbang:


----------



## Charles

Good job, MJ. Those should be good for small game ... blunt trauma rather than penetration. And they should be a heck of a lot safer shooting up into trees and such ... not much worry about significant damage to a human incase the round goes astray.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J

Thanks guys!
I know for a fact that they work well on doves :thumbsup:


----------



## orcrender

Good tutorial M J. Have you tried anything else besides the wing nuts to nock the bands to?


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i have and i would not use any thing other than wing nuts


----------



## M.J

ghost0311/8541 said:


> i have and i would not use any thing other than wing nuts


Same here. They just work.


----------



## rockslinger

Nice clear tutorial, thanks!


----------



## Jaximus

Oh my Glob, you guys! I shot my life partner's dog! You never said this could happen, MJ!

This is sweet, man. Excellent tutorial. :banana:


----------



## parnell

I got it all set up. It was quite easy with the nice tutorial provided. I rigged up a #10 and a #8 machine screw. Both flew well once you get used to their drop.









I do need to get some brighter paracord. The tan makes it hard to find in dead grass.


----------



## M.J

parnell said:


> I do need to get some brighter paracord. The tan makes it hard to find in dead grass.


I bet! That's why I use the neon green. Your setup looks great!

I shot these over the chrony in my 45 degree garage today and they went 160fps. I bet on a nice day they'd do 170-175, which I'm thrilled about. :woot:


----------



## B.P.R

Just bought some m6 (6mm) threaded rod off ebay.. and a pack of wingnuts....

PINK paracord on standby...

Let the fun commence


----------



## parnell

I had a chance to play around a little more today. I prepped the 1/4" carriage bolt. I used some trumark tapered tubes(since they always break at the pouch when the tubes have a lot more life) and they seem to work quite well. The setup also gave some good speed to the #10 x 3" darts. I have some red theratube I am going to try in the same style that I have the trumarks.









Also I tries some nylon cord that I picked up in the boating section at Wal-Mart. It frays quite nicely and works when bright paracord isn't on hand. My only complaint is that it is thicker than the paracord so it creates a little more bulk at the whipping.









One last thing...M.J. or anyone else have you played with varying the length of the trolls head? I made one at 2" and it flew well. It is something I hope I can test a little more this week. I wonder if one piece of cord would work just slipped over the threads then whipped. I will report results if I have a chance to test.


----------



## V-alan-tine

Just had a thought (i know its dangerous)

Would it be possible to slide the sheathing over the screw thread tied in place (whipped) as in fly tieing, fluffed up, then repeat with the second length in order to get a more streamlined result.

Going to look for a suitable screw to test my theory.

:question:

IT WORKS :naughty:


----------



## M.J

Yeah, I've done that with some of the smaller ones. The #325 paracord I use is too small to fit over the #10 screws.
I like the bulge on the end to grip, anyway.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

and on the heavy long ones it wont fly as good MJ has it down theres not much you can improve on his design.


----------



## M.J

I made some 3" long "sharps" today. Haven't got to shoot them yet but if they fly straight they should be real fast.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

thats about the size i been makeing and they been flying really good i am going to try one on a **** at my deer stand this weekend.


----------



## B.P.R

Gave these a go...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

B.P.R said:


> Gave these a go...


The pink is what attracted me to this. Love it !


----------



## B.P.R

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave these a go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink is what attracted me to this. Love it !
Click to expand...

No shy of a bit of pink


----------



## M.J

Those look awesome!

How do they shoot for you?


----------



## oldmiser

awesome darts..I will have to make some~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Dr J

Thanks for the idea MJ, very much appreciated!


----------



## Individual

Any idea what these sizes are called in the UK?
(for the nut and bolt.)


----------



## Aries666

Super nice, I'm going to make some too!


----------



## Frozenthunderbolt

Here are a variety that i made today from 6mm threaded steel rod.





  








flechetts




__
Frozenthunderbolt


__
Jun 28, 2014




Variety of flechette's I made. 6mm threaded rod. 100mm long.






Now I've just got to make a starship to shoot them with in (comparative) safety


----------



## MarkG53

Just a thought...if you started with 8-32 rod and snugged the wingnut up against an 8-32 barrel nut (threaded ~1/2 way on) you might have enough threads left to attach over-the-count arrowheads.

https://sites.google.com/site/hobbyhintstricksideas/Home/arrows-broadheads-small-game-heads-etc


----------

